# TIRE SALE! W/W IN STOCK



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

MY FAMILY OWNS A TIRE SHOP IN SANTA MARIA CA. WEVE BEEN IN BUISNESS NOW FOR 22 YEARS AND STOCK OVER 3000 DIFF TIRES HERE AT OUR 11,000 SF SHOP. PLS CALL THE SHOP FOR SHIPPING QUOTES AT 805-922-5019 OR ILL CHECK THIS TOPIC IN THE MORNING AND AFTERNOON

GOT 15 SETS OF 175-70-14 HANKOOK W/W THAT IM SELLING FOR 240 A SET PLUS TAX








ALSO JUST GOT IN 20 SETS OF 155-80-13 MILESTAR W/W THAT IM SELLING FOR 200.00 A SET PLUS TAX SHIPPING


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Whats the homie hook up price :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Aug 27 2010, 09:23 PM~18424189
> *Whats the homie hook up price  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: looks like that IS a hook up. Them prices are on the CHEAP end :yes:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Aug 27 2010, 06:23 PM~18424189
> *Whats the homie hook up price  :biggrin:
> *


freeeeeee!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 27 2010, 06:30 PM~18424245
> *:uh: looks like that IS a hook up.  Them prices are on the CHEAP end :yes:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Aug 27 2010, 06:33 PM~18424266
> *freeeeeee!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn it I will send Martin, Mario and Marco over tommorrow LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: shit Marcelo might by able to carry one out also LOL


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Aug 27 2010, 06:49 PM~18424351
> *Damn it I will send Martin, Mario and Marco over tommorrow LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao: shit Marcelo might by able to carry one out also LOL
> *


haha! fuck those kids have prob been sneeking them out already


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Aug 27 2010, 06:53 PM~18424373
> *haha! fuck those kids have prob been sneeking them out already
> *


SHHHHHH your dad might find out LOL :sprint:


----------



## Jc1chb (Feb 24, 2010)

Can u send me pics of the 175-75-14s? [email protected]
Or give me a call, Raymon 972-877-6035. Thanks.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Lookin for 165/70 13sww


----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)

I need A set of 175/75-14 I can come by any time, let me know where


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 28 2010, 11:37 PM~18431586
> *Lookin for 165/70 13sww
> *


I dnt have any rite now ill check on monday with my suppliers to see what i can get


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Aug 27 2010, 09:54 PM~18424034
> *MY FAMILY OWNS A TIRE SHOP IN SANTA MARIA CA. WEVE BEEN IN BUISNESS NOW FOR 22 YEARS AND STOCK OVER 3000 DIFF TIRES HERE AT OUR 11,000 SF SHOP. PLS CALL THE SHOP FOR SHIPPING QUOTES AT 805-922-5019 OR ILL CHECK THIS TOPIC IN THE MORNING AND AFTERNOON
> 
> ALSO GOT 20 SETS OF 175-70-14 HANKOOK W/W THAT IM SELLING FOR 240 A SET *


very nice!


----------



## rotten apple (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Aug 27 2010, 06:54 PM~18424034
> *MY FAMILY OWNS A TIRE SHOP IN SANTA MARIA CA. WEVE BEEN IN BUISNESS NOW FOR 22 YEARS AND STOCK OVER 3000 DIFF TIRES HERE AT OUR 11,000 SF SHOP. PLS CALL THE SHOP FOR SHIPPING QUOTES AT 805-922-5019 OR ILL CHECK THIS TOPIC IN THE MORNING AND AFTERNOON
> 
> I HAVE 4 SETS OF 175-75-14 HERCULES W/W OLD STOCK THAT IM WILLING TO PART WITH FOR 360.00 A SET PLS SHIPPING
> ...



I live in PA 15218 any idea on what it would cost me to get 4 1757014. if you could send me a PM I need some asap.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

how much for a single remington W/W shipped to 79915 El Paso, TX 
and for both?


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Aug 29 2010, 06:19 PM~18436108
> *how much for a single remington W/W shipped to 79915 El Paso, TX
> and for both?
> *


Ill get that info for you tomm


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

cool


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sold one set of the 175-75-14 hercules


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

24 SETS OF 155-80-13 MILESTAR W/W THAT IM SELLING FOR 180.00 A SET PLS SHIPPING










Damn these 13's are ready for those super extended a-arms w/that mean tucc!!!Nice prices and good looking out on keeping the info out,don't understand why the japs or whoever it is are stopping the market when there is such a high demand.


TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 30 2010, 08:46 AM~18440334
> *24 SETS OF 155-80-13 MILESTAR W/W THAT IM SELLING FOR 180.00 A SET PLS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


there not gna be dicontinued there just not gna be cheap anymore weve been spoiled for many years with the cornells and guardsman.. now there just gna be built with high mileage warrantys that wnt do us any good because of the camber issues


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

HOW MUCH 155-80-13 DAYTONS FOR TWO SHIPPED TO 93454?...OH SH$T YOU GUYS ARE JUST DOWN THE STREET...I'LL BE OVER IN A FEW...


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Aug 30 2010, 02:07 PM~18443063
> *HOW MUCH 155-80-13 DAYTONS FOR TWO SHIPPED TO 93454?...OH SH$T YOU GUYS ARE JUST DOWN THE STREET...I'LL BE OVER IN A FEW...
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 30 2010, 08:46 AM~18440334
> *24 SETS OF 155-80-13 MILESTAR W/W THAT IM SELLING FOR 180.00 A SET PLS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Big Marc hows the rag house ?


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Aug 30 2010, 04:13 PM~18444233
> *Whats up Big Marc hows the rag house ? need a set  :biggrin: i need to get out that way to pick up some things from Ryan
> *


----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Aug 30 2010, 09:14 AM~18440054
> *Sold one set of the 175-75-14 hercules
> *


Picked them up this morning, :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 30 2010, 10:46 AM~18440334
> *24 SETS OF 155-80-13 MILESTAR W/W THAT IM SELLING FOR 180.00 A SET PLS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


rightttt .. theres money to be made there no doubt


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLUESIX_@Aug 30 2010, 04:24 PM~18444328
> *Picked them up this morning, :biggrin:
> *


T

Thanks


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

how much for a set of these 155-80-13 MILESTAR W/W shipped to 76541?


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Sep 2 2010, 08:17 PM~18475374
> *how much for a set of these 155-80-13 MILESTAR W/W shipped to 76541?
> *


pm sent


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

come on i know you guys need some w/w that are in stock and ready to ship


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

need a price e for the 175/75/ 14 set of four and the 175/70/14 also shipped to hawaii96797, also what ae the takeoffs. lmk thanks


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

set of hankook sold off to sacremento


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Sep 5 2010, 01:01 PM~18492317
> *need a price e for the 175/75/ 14 set of four and the 175/70/14 also shipped to hawaii96797, also what ae the takeoffs. lmk thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## Diehard64 (Jul 19, 2009)

How much for the 175x70x14 hankook shipped to 93726


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR SOME 175/75/ 14 SHIPPED 75211


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

how much for 175-70-14 shipped to 60430


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Diehard64_@Sep 7 2010, 07:10 PM~18511051
> *How much for the 175x70x14 hankook shipped to 93726
> *


pm sent


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Sep 7 2010, 08:00 PM~18511531
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME 175/75/ 14 SHIPPED 75211
> *


pm sent


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Sep 8 2010, 02:10 PM~18517276
> *how much for 175-70-14 shipped to 60430
> *


pm sent


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

how much for the 155-80-13 milestars shipped to 65616


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Sep 8 2010, 09:10 PM~18521470
> *how much for the 155-80-13 milestars shipped to 65616
> *


pm sent


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

are these milestars limited?


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:wow: Whats up HOMIE? How much for a set of 155/80/13 hankook shipped to 95117.


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 10 2010, 08:32 PM~18538340
> *are these milestars limited?
> *


i got 100 more on order and i have 250 hercules on order also :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Sep 11 2010, 09:32 AM~18541114
> *:wow: Whats up HOMIE? How much for a set of 155/80/13 hankook shipped to 95117.
> *


pm sent


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Sep 11 2010, 03:07 PM~18542481
> *i got 100 more on order and i have 250 hercules on order also  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Are they 155/80 13???


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes sir


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Sep 11 2010, 08:30 PM~18544221
> *Yes sir
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Price on some 155/80 13's shipped to 77995. Thanks


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

how much for 1 175 75 14 shipped to 76131!


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

sry guys ive been real busy here at the shop ill get those shipping quotes in just a bit


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

how much for a set of 155-80-13 MILESTAR W/W shipped to 78840


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

2 more sets of 13" hankooks gone


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

im also going to be getting hercules 155-80-13 in soon


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 17 2010, 07:59 AM~18589478
> *how much for 1 175 75 14 shipped to 76131!
> *


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

anymore 13s?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Sep 20 2010, 07:01 PM~18614325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadilolo13 (May 4, 2010)

how much for 13s to 92570? is it cheaper if i get more than 1 set?


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I need 2 tires 1558013 if you have anything call me asap tryna go to vegas this week lol 760 596 2493 D


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

sorry guys been super busy at the shop pls give the shop a call and ask for chris or maria mention this ad and ill get all the shipping qoutes and all 805-922-5019


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)




----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Jc1chb (Feb 24, 2010)

Do u have a set of the 175-75-14's left, if so can u give me a call, Raymon 972-877-6035, thank you, I would appreciate it.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jc1chb_@Oct 21 2010, 09:15 AM~18869056
> *Do u have a set of the 175-75-14's left, if so can u give me a call, Raymon 972-877-6035, thank you, I would appreciate it.
> *


He wont even pm me back!! So im guessing NOT! :uh:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Oct 9 2010, 06:06 PM~18774267
> *sorry guys been super busy at the shop pls give the shop a call and ask for chris or maria mention this ad and ill get all the shipping qoutes and all 805-922-5019
> *


I guess some people can't read pls call the shop during buisness hours


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Sep 11 2010, 03:07 PM~18542481
> *i got 100 more on order and i have 250 hercules on order also  :biggrin:
> *


Did u ever get the Hercs in stock???? :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

JUST GOT IN 40 HERCULES TODAY


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Oct 28 2010, 06:23 PM~18934677
> *JUST GOT IN 40 HERCULES TODAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Another set of hankooks gone thanks Mr. Impala


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Oct 31 2010, 03:00 AM~18951127
> *Another set of hankooks gone thanks Mr. Impala
> *



good looking tires everyone panics about no 13" tires need to call you guys up!


----------



## boyloks1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Was up homie got any 155/80/13 milestars how much shipped to 93650


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

24 tires delivered to my homie oj from Royals CC las vegas!


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boyloks1_@Oct 31 2010, 11:08 PM~18956869
> *Was up homie got any 155/80/13 milestars how much shipped to 93650
> *


Im out of the shop till fri were at the sema show placing my BIG order of 13" :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 2 2010, 07:01 AM~18965741
> *24 tires delivered to my homie oj from Royals CC las vegas!
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT CHRIS.....THE VEGAS HOMIES KNOW HOW TO GET AT ME THANKS FOR THE PLUG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## driftz61904 (Apr 21, 2008)

Got anymore 155/ 80r13 hankooks?


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by driftz61904_@Nov 4 2010, 06:51 PM~18988863
> *Got anymore 155/ 80r13  hankooks?
> *


Yessir I do


----------



## driftz61904 (Apr 21, 2008)

could you pm me price to 92113? thx bro


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

just got home from sema show and placed big orders on 13" hercules and 14" hankooks :biggrin:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 5 2010, 08:13 PM~18997965
> *just got home from sema show and placed big orders on 13" hercules and 14" hankooks :biggrin:
> *


Just got back too, SEMA is fucken big!!!!!!


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Nov 6 2010, 08:45 AM~19000824
> *Just got back too, SEMA is fucken big!!!!!!
> *


haha and you guys didnt even walk half of it :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boyloks1_@Oct 31 2010, 11:08 PM~18956869
> *Was up homie got any 155/80/13 milestars how much shipped to 93650
> *


pm sent


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

all pms returned :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 6 2010, 11:47 AM~19001450
> *all pms returned  :biggrin:
> *


What up big dogg can u send me a price on some 13" tires and when u comming to Ventura county?


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Nov 6 2010, 06:01 PM~19003691
> *What up big dogg can u send me a price on some 13" tires and when u comming to Ventura county?
> *


Prices are posted im not going any time soon I got ababy due any day but u can drive up here


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Aug 27 2010, 05:54 PM~18424034
> *MY FAMILY OWNS A TIRE SHOP IN SANTA MARIA CA. WEVE BEEN IN BUISNESS NOW FOR 22 YEARS AND STOCK OVER 3000 DIFF TIRES HERE AT OUR 11,000 SF SHOP. PLS CALL THE SHOP FOR SHIPPING QUOTES AT 805-922-5019 OR ILL CHECK THIS TOPIC IN THE MORNING AND AFTERNOON
> 
> I HAVE 2 SETS OF 175-75-14 HERCULES W/W OLD STOCK THAT IM WILLING TO PART WITH FOR 360.00 A SET PLS SHIPPING
> ...


i maybe sold out of the hankooks im just waiting on money


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks for all the orders fellas i only got one set of hankooks left for sale if some one needs them first come first serve


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Sep 20 2010, 02:11 PM~18612903
> *im also going to be getting hercules 155-80-13 in soon
> *


i need 2 of these...how mush shipped to 64012?


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 8 2010, 02:38 PM~19018099
> *i need 2 of these...how mush shipped to 64012?
> *


pm sent


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

HERS WHAT WE GOT IN JUST TODAY!








ALL OF THESSE ARE 13'S








ALL MILESTAR 13'S
AND ALL OF THE HANKOOKS ARE NOW SOLD


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 8 2010, 04:31 PM~19018544
> *HERS WHAT WE GOT IN JUST TODAY!
> 
> 
> ...


deezam...yall are rich! :wow:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

called yall today and you seemed like your running a class A business :thumbsup: i got the money order in the mail, so hopefully you receive it by sat, or monday...i would love to have them tires asap! thanks for the sale, and good lukc sellin all them other sets!


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 10 2010, 03:13 PM~19035917
> *called yall today and you seemed like your running a class A business :thumbsup: i got the money order in the mail, so hopefully you receive it by sat, or monday...i would love to have them tires asap! thanks for the sale, and good lukc sellin all them other sets!
> *


Got you covered there all ready to ship as soon as i recieve payment thanks again!


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 10 2010, 05:58 PM~19036719
> *Got you covered there all ready to ship as soon as i recieve payment thanks again!
> *


 :thumbsup: yall are doin a great job!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

you should bring a shit load to the majestic picnic i know ill get a set


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 11 2010, 08:33 AM~19042053
> *you should  bring a  shit  load  to the  majestic  picnic  i know  ill get a set
> *


Im already taken 6 sets that are pre sold but yea I figured that much already I might take a couple sys to the slm show next weekend


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 11 2010, 10:47 AM~19042133
> *Im already taken 6 sets that are pre sold but yea I figured that much already I might take a couple sys to the slm show next weekend
> *


ill take a set at the slm show if you bring sum


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 11 2010, 08:49 AM~19042148
> *ill take a set  at  the  slm  show  if  you bring  sum
> *


What kind do you want and what size


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 11 2010, 11:38 AM~19042504
> *What kind do you want and what size
> *


WELL I HAVE COOPERS IF YOU HAVE IF NOT ILL TAKE HANKOOK OR WHAT EVER LOOKS CLOSE TO COOPERS 13S


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

hercules is all i have there built by copper


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 11 2010, 03:00 PM~19043823
> *hercules is all i have there built by copper
> *


thats cool no more hankooks


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 11 2010, 01:52 PM~19044154
> *thats  cool  no  more  hankooks
> *


About three days too late sry


----------



## driftz61904 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just received them Hankooks, thx for the quick shipment!!!!! look forward to buying from you again in the near future homie. Gracias


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by driftz61904_@Nov 12 2010, 08:16 AM~19050781
> *Just received them Hankooks, thx for the quick shipment!!!!! look forward to buying from you again in the near future homie. Gracias
> *


No problem thanks..


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 12 2010, 09:39 AM~19050997
> *No problem thanks..
> *



GREAT people right here. TRUE RIDERS who will back you up in jam. :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 12 2010, 02:59 PM~19053786
> *GREAT people right here.  TRUE RIDERS who will back you up in jam.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks X the ace is looking clean!


----------



## MINIME (Apr 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

can you get any dayton quadras 155-80-13's


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Nov 13 2010, 09:59 PM~19062812
> *can you get any dayton quadras 155-80-13's
> *


Nope those have been gone for a while I have 2 sets on standby for myself only :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Nov 6 2010, 08:45 AM~19000824
> *Just got back too, SEMA is fucken big!!!!!!
> *


Last set of hankooks sold to the homie Tino


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 14 2010, 12:11 AM~19063240
> *Nope those have been gone for a while I have 2 sets on standby for myself only :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 16 2010, 09:23 AM~19081447
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Anymore 13" Hankooks?


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Nov 18 2010, 04:57 PM~19104739
> *Anymore 13" Hankooks?
> *


no sry


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 18 2010, 09:30 PM~19107374
> *:dunno:
> *


I got yours sent out today..

Sry guys my wife gave birth to my baby girl this morning ill be out of the office till tues of next week..


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 14 2010, 12:17 AM~19063269
> *Last set of hankooks sold to the homie Tino
> *


THAT TINO GUY IS LUCKY!!!


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Nov 29 2010, 05:49 PM~19193332
> *THAT TINO GUY IS LUCKY!!!
> *


yes he is!!!


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 19 2010, 07:50 PM~19114287
> *I got yours sent out today..
> 
> Sry guys my wife gave birth to my baby girl this morning ill be out of the office till tues of next week..
> *


this dude is a stand up dude! got my tires a day early! trust this guy!


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY (May 13, 2009)

ey bro u got ur hands on any 14inch tires???? coz im lookin for 175/70r14z whitewalls for the lac but these aussiez say dats illegal and unsafe....fukin boring cunts always want to play it by da books :loco: ...but anywho if u can how much to ship to Melbourne, Australia...??? hit me up thanx man :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

TTT please foward all pm to this acct..


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

Hercules are goin fast 3 more sets sold to Joe from Southside CC

Also another set sold to Jerry from Connected

Thanks guys


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

3 sets of 14's gone
3 sets of milestars gone
2 more sets of hercules gone
thanks layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Oldsmobile98Lowco (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Aug 27 2010, 06:54 PM~18424034
> *MY FAMILY OWNS A TIRE SHOP IN SANTA MARIA CA. WEVE BEEN IN BUISNESS NOW FOR 22 YEARS AND STOCK OVER 3000 DIFF TIRES HERE AT OUR 11,000 SF SHOP. PLS CALL THE SHOP FOR SHIPPING QUOTES AT 805-922-5019 OR ILL CHECK THIS TOPIC IN THE MORNING AND AFTERNOON
> 
> I HAVE 2 SETS OF 175-75-14 HERCULES W/W OLD STOCK THAT IM WILLING TO PART WITH FOR 360.00 A SET PLS TAX AND SHIPPING
> ...





Do you still have the P155/80R13 tires with the white wall doggy??? I'm in need of 4 they must have the white wall I live in Nuevo Mexico an the pinche pep boys ain't sellin the Cornells with the white walls jus them ugly black walls lemme know if u still got them homie thanks


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Oldsmobile98Lowco_@Dec 9 2010, 07:11 PM~19287864
> *Do you still have the P155/80R13 tires with the white wall doggy??? I'm in need of 4 they must have the white wall I live in Nuevo Mexico an the pinche pep boys ain't sellin the Cornells with the white walls jus them ugly black walls lemme know if u still got them homie thanks
> *


Yes we do call the shop for shipping quotes


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

how much for ww 13s shippd 2 34758 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

any HANKOOK for sale ? looking for a full set , Thanx


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

no sry i dnt have anymore hankooks


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Pm a price for. A set of 13' milestars with ww to. 78617...
Are u gonna be getting another big order foe the beginning of next year?


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 20 2010, 08:41 PM~19380472
> *Pm a price for. A set of 13' milestars with ww to. 78617...
> Are u gonna be getting another big order foe the beginning of next year?
> *


pm sent


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEYS CUSTOM_@Dec 1 2010, 06:39 PM~19213903
> *Hercules are goin fast 3 more sets sold to Joe from Southside CC
> 
> Also another set sold to Jerry from Connected
> ...


 :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

I need a set of 155 80 13 can you find out how much to send to Yukon,Oklahoma 73099 thanks


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

any pic's of the milestars mounted on rims ?


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

IM SRY GUYS IVE BEEN BUSY AROUND THE SHOP SOO IF YOU NEED PRICING PLEASE CALL THE SHOP 805 922 5019 THANKS


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm looking for some 175/70r/14'' Tires. I only need 3 of them. how much shipped?


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

Sup bro.. this Pete.. What do you have in 13 tires and price, when you can homie? 
Thanks !!!


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

I HAVE THIS AMP FOR 2 SETS OF 13"S WILL TAKE IT TO SANTA MARIA


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 1 2011, 10:11 PM~19994277
> *Sup bro.. this Pete.. What do you have in 13 tires and price, when you can homie?
> Thanks !!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 1 2011, 09:11 PM~19994277
> *Sup bro.. this Pete.. What do you have in 13 tires and price, when you can homie?
> Thanks !!!
> *


pm sent just call me at the shop weve been real busy lately


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Mar 3 2011, 07:42 PM~20010780
> *pm sent just call me at the shop weve been real busy lately
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Not hating jus letting the homies see there options before they buy. Here's a pic of the milestar 155/80/13 mounted on my gold daytons. (personally) they are the ugliest, MUD TIRE I have ever had mounted. I would go with the sigma shadow( as seen on my white Monte) but remember thats my opinion homies! If your lookin for that old school look get sigma shadows!!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/16022471.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/23102784.jpg/


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> MY FAMILY OWNS A TIRE SHOP IN SANTA MARIA CA. WEVE BEEN IN BUISNESS NOW FOR 22 YEARS AND STOCK OVER 3000 DIFF TIRES HERE AT OUR 11,000 SF SHOP. PLS CALL THE SHOP FOR SHIPPING QUOTES AT 805-922-5019 OR ILL CHECK THIS TOPIC IN THE MORNING AND AFTERNOON
> 
> GOT 15 SETS OF 175-70-14 HANKOOK W/W THAT IM SELLING FOR 240 A SET PLUS TAX
> 
> ...


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MonteDreamer (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a pair of 155-80-13 white walls shipped to 83607


----------



## Perez 1964 (Mar 12, 2016)

Have any Hankook 175 70r 14 Tires left? Please let me know Thanx ray


----------



## Perez 1964 (Mar 12, 2016)

Have anymore of Hankook 175 70 14 tires? How much sent to Corona ca. 92882


----------

